# هل نزول ادم عقاب من الله ام مشيئة من الله ان يضعة فى الارض لسبب



## كانون (31 يوليو 2010)

*هلا بكم عندى سؤال اريد الاجابة علية*

*هل نزول سيدنا ادم الى الارض عقاب من الله ام مشيئة الله *

*تقولون انه عقاب وهوا انه كان خالدا وعندما عصى امر ربة عندما*

*اكل من الشجرة عصى امر ربه وطرد من الجنة وانزل الى الارض *

*لكى يموت مثل اى فانى اذا لماذا الله خلق الارض اما خلقها لسبب*

*معين الا يعلم الله ان ادم سوف يخطى ويعصى امره 

*****
تم حذف كثرة الأسئلة
*****
* 
*اريد توضيح لهذا الامر *

*وشكراا*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (31 يوليو 2010)

*أولا جنة عدن هى جزء من الأرض وليست فى عالم آخر وعندما أخطأ آدم طرد خارجها وحكم عليه بالموت الأبدى.
ثانيا نعم الله فى معرفته السابقه يعرف كل شئ لكن هذا لايعفى الإنسان من تحمل مسئولية خطأه.
ثالثا الخطيه عموما هى كسر لوصية الله وبالتالى فهى موجهه لله غير المحدود وبالتالى فلايمكن أن يكفر عنها الإنسان المحدود مهما حصل.
رابعا كما أن الله عادل فهو أيضا محب فخلاص آدم والبشريه بشخص الله المتجسد على الصليب  يوفى العدل الإلهى حقه كما أنه يعبر عن الحب الإلهى فإذا عاقب الله آدم عقاب الموت الأبدى فهو يوفى العدل الإلهى حقه لكنه يتعارض مع شخص الله المحب وإن غفر له خطأه دون تحمل العقاب فهو يعبر عن حب الله لكنه يتعارض كليا مع العدل الإلهى الذى يجب أن يوفى حقه.
أرجو أن تكون الإجابه وصلت​*


----------



## My Rock (31 يوليو 2010)

طرد آدم كان عقاباً لخطيئته و خطيئة حواء


----------



## كانون (31 يوليو 2010)

*طيب تمام طرد بسبب الخطيئة هوا وحواء ولكن اليس الله على علم بكل شئ*
*ماسبب خلقة لادم وحواء ما سبب خلقة للجنة ماسبب خلقة للارض او لا لسبب*
*وهوا ان ينزل ادم فى الارض ويحكم ذريتة الارض ولهذت خلق الشيطان والملائكة الخ*
*اذا ارجع القول واقول انكم لم تعطونى الجواب المقنع لان الله عالم بكل شئ*
*والانسان مثل ما قال سامح يتحمل خطيئتة اذا الله لا يحتاج لان يتجسد وينزل الى الارض*
*ليفدى خطايانا ولكن بعث المسيح لينشر تعاليم الدين وانه عبد الله*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (31 يوليو 2010)

> *ذا الله لا يحتاج لان يتجسد وينزل الى الارض
> ليفدى خطايانا*


*نعم الله ليس بحاجه لأن يتجسد لكنه بدافع حبه تجسد ليفدى الإنسان من الموت الأبدى فى جهنم.
دافع سؤالك هو اعتقادك أن أعمال الإنسان الباليه مثل الصلاة والصوم كافية أن تصل به الى الجنه لكنه اعتقاد خاطئ تماما فخطايا الإنسان الموجهه الى الله الغير محدود لايستطيع أن يكفر عنها الإنسان المحدود بأعماله المحدوده.بذلك ّالو لم يكن اللهقد تجسد وفدى الإنسان لكان مصير جميع البشر هو النار الإبديه*


----------



## alaakamel30 (1 أغسطس 2010)

*



: 26 و قال الله نعمل الانسان على صورتنا كشبهنا فيتسلطون على سمك البحر و على طير السماء و على البهائم و على كل الارض و على جميع الدبابات التي تدب على الارض 

أنقر للتوسيع...

هذة الآية من سفر التكوين توضح لك لماذا خلق الله الإنسان
خلق الله الإنسان من فرط محبته ليكون على شبه الله من حرية الإرادة والسلطان على كل الأرض*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (1 أغسطس 2010)

> *اكل من الشجرة عصى امر ربه وطرد من الجنة وانزل الى الارض​*



يا عزيزي انت تعتقد ان الجنة دي فوق و ادم نزل منها للأرض
ودا مفهوم اسلامي لسنا مسؤلين عنه !!
جنة عدن هي جزء من الارض
و غرق مع الطوفان
لذلك مفيش حاجة اسمها جنة اصلا !!



> طيب تمام طرد بسبب الخطيئة هوا وحواء ولكن اليس الله على علم بكل شئ
> ماسبب خلقة لادم وحواء ما سبب خلقة للجنة ماسبب خلقة للارض او لا لسبب
> وهوا ان ينزل ادم فى الارض ويحكم ذريتة الارض ولهذت خلق الشيطان والملائكة الخ


انت بتسأل و ترد علي تفسك؟!!
خلق الله الانسان لأنه احبه



> اذا ارجع القول واقول انكم لم تعطونى الجواب المقنع لان الله عالم بكل شئ
> والانسان مثل ما قال سامح يتحمل خطيئتة اذا الله لا يحتاج لان يتجسد وينزل الى الارض


طبعا الله لا يحتاج لأن يتجسد
كان يستطيع ان يتركنا لكي نموت !!
لكنه تجسد بدافع المحبة المطلقة لبني البشر



> ا ولكن بعث المسيح لينشر تعاليم الدين وانه عبد الله



اول ما ييجي نقوله​


----------



## باسم25 (1 أغسطس 2010)

> اول ما ييجي نقوله





ههههههههههههه


----------



## كانون (1 أغسطس 2010)

مثلما تقولون ان الله يحب الانسان فتجسد لكى يفدية من خطاياه
خطايا من خطاياك وخطايا كل البشرية اذا الا الله يحب ادم لماذا لانة عصى امره
الا كان الله يستطيع ان يسامحة على خطيئتة هذه ولكن لا اخر من جنه عدن ​*# ............................... #*

*حرر بواسطة المشرف للخروج عن الموضوع *

*fredyyy *​


----------



## fredyyy (1 أغسطس 2010)

كانون قال:


> مثلما تقولون ان الله يحب الانسان فتجسد لكى يفدية من خطاياه​
> 
> 
> خطايا من خطاياك وخطايا كل البشرية اذا الا الله يحب ادم لماذا لانة عصى امره
> الا كان الله يستطيع ان يسامحة على خطيئتة هذه ولكن لا اخر من جنه عدن ​


 

*محبة الله للانسان لن تتغير ... حتى لو أخطأ*

*لكن هذا لا ينفي أنه من العدل أن يأخذ الله حقه ... فصفة الله العادل لا تتغير أيضًا *

*فمحبة الله قالت ............ لا يموت *
*وعدل الله قال ................. يموت *

*فتحقق عدل الله في الصليب ( دفع الدين ) قرار الموت *
*وتحققت محبة الله إذ أخذ المسيح موت الانسان وأعطاه حياته *


----------



## كانون (1 أغسطس 2010)

*# ............................ #*
*غير مسموح بالخروج عن الموضوع *

*وإذا كان لديك سؤال آخر إفتح موضوع جديد*

*المنتدى له قوانينه ويجب أن نحترمها*


----------



## fredyyy (1 أغسطس 2010)

*رجاء إبداء الإحترام في الحوار*


----------



## بنشا (4 أغسطس 2010)

هل الخطيئة موروثة ام غير موروثة  . ؟ هل هي مرض نفسي ؟


----------



## apostle.paul (4 أغسطس 2010)

*مرض روحى*


----------



## holiness (5 أغسطس 2010)

هو ادم مخلوق اساسا على الارض 
و ادم طرد بسبب خطيئته


----------



## بنشا (7 أغسطس 2010)

*# .................... #*

*الموضوع عن آدم والجنة *

*حرر بواسطة المشرف للخروج عن الموضوع *


*fredyyy*


----------



## apostle.paul (7 أغسطس 2010)

> ن كان الله لا يحتاج الى التجسد اذا هل خالف يواكيم الناموس الذي يقول بقتل الزانية حيث انه وجد ابنته حاملا من كما تدعي ملاك يدعى جبرائيل ماستلده عليها ان تسميه عمانوئيل .


*اموت واعرف ماالعلاقة بين الشطر الاول من السؤال والتانى
ان كان الله لا يحتاج ان يتجسد
اذا هل خالف يواكيم بقتل الزانية
ايه العلاقة بين الشطرين طبعا باين سيادتك تايه
بس هرد عليك
اسمه يواقيم مش يواكيم
ويواقيم والد مريم العذراء مات قبل ماالعذراء تخرج من الهيكل اصلا 
اللى عرف ان مريم حامل دون زواج هو يوسف النجار وكان هيطلقها سرا ومش هيفضحها 
وملاك الله قاله ان اللى حبل بيها هو من الروح القدس متخفش
وعرف ان دا عمل الهى ونسب الطفل ليه
زنا ايه بقة يا عم انت
حد اصلا اتهمها بالزنى غير سيادتكم*


----------



## بنشا (8 أغسطس 2010)

*# .................... #*

*الموضوع عن آدم والجنة *

*حرر بواسكة المشرف للخروج عن الموضوع *

*fredyyy*


----------



## apostle.paul (8 أغسطس 2010)

> امها عملت اي بقى صدقت بنتها وهية بتقلها دا اللي حاملاه من ربنا ؟


*هههههههههههههههههههه
لام والدة العذراء القديسة حنة تنيحت بسلام قبل خطوبة مريم
مشفتهاش وهى حامل اصلا
الباقى انا مش فاهم منه حاجة وايه العلاقه بينه وبين الموضوع*


----------



## fredyyy (8 أغسطس 2010)

*ُيغلق لعدم التشتيت *


----------

